

Big 3 Autoworker Salary : $73/hour : Adding it up - kqr2
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/10/business/economy/10leonhardt.html?_r=1

======
josefresco
I read this article and the resulting conclusion I drew was that the baby-
boomers used their union power to ensure their retirement security at the
expense of the current and future generations.

Oh and GM/Chrysler/Ford put the nail in their own coffin by crapping out
inferior vehicles for decades and have now only recently caught up (too late)

